
Show HN: PayOnDelivery – Payment and SameDay Delivery platform for local markets - luked22
https://payondelivery.com/
======
bernardhalas
Do I understand right that this is an agregator for local online marketplaces
(facebook marketplace, letgo...)?

What's meant by one-time transaction fee "-5.25%"? Does it mean that you give
some discount? To whom? To seller or to the buyer?

Are you limited to any regions (US/EU/...?)

I tried to log-in using my facebook account (as a buyer, then also as a
seller), but the login process was stuck for more than a minute before I
cancelled it.

I don't really get what's the added value of your service. Is it that you
arrange the delivery for items that are meant to be picked-up locally?

If you want feedback from more people, you can try our give & get feedback
platform,
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange).

